# 
.       ,        . ,                ?

----------


## Mr.Estet

,            - .          ,        ,          (. 31.2    12.01.1996  7- "  ").
 :    ,       - ?  ,   ?

----------

,        .        ),  ,    .      .   . 
  !!!

----------


## .



----------

!!!

----------


## Mr.Estet

15  2020 .       685 "         2  2020 . N 409".
   .     ,       2  2020 .  409 "      "    12: " ,   1  ,   ,       ,               ,          ".
    ?
     ,         ( ).       ,      .
       :
	      2017  2020 ;
	      ,  ,      ;
	    (),      ;
	  ,   2017  2020 .          28  2013 .  442- "       "
           .
   ,   ,       ,   1      2  2020 .  409 "      ",  :
	         ,        2019 ,   6 ;
	      (    ,     )         I  2020 .   6 ,    ,  II     2020 .   4 ;
	     ()         ,       ,         I  2020 .   30  2020 .,  II  2020 .    30  2020 .;
	     ,             2020 .,   6 ,   2020 .   4 .                      .
 :  ,     ,         ,   .
        -791  09.05.2020    .

----------

!!!

----------


## Mr.Estet

.
  ,    ,      ,    .
      .
    10 . , ..  4%    .

            .
  ,  , :
1)     ,    ,     ,      ,   ,    1    ;
2)  ,    ,   ,  ,      II  2020 .
         .

----------

!     !!!

----------


## Mr.Estet

959325-7.

22-     .
  :  ,       .

----------


## Mr.Estet

25    - &#171;  :  , ,    &#187;    .
 ,         , ,      5   ,            . 
        ,      ,   , ,  ,   , ,   2017      ,          .  ,  ,      .

----------


## Mr.Estet

. -   .

 ,         , ,     :
*    ,     ,
*       ,   .

  ,     , 5 ,   , 8 . 

     ,    ,        ,          2020 .      15  (   ),         .

   .

----------


## .

*Mr.Estet*,      .   "-   "?   ,     .     20 , ..

----------


## Mr.Estet

.,  .
    .

----------

: https://www.fontanka.ru/2020/06/04/69298153/

----------


## Mr.Estet

: http://nko.economy.gov.ru/Public/New...ls.html?id=101

----------


## Mr.Estet

08.06.2020  172- "         "   .
 :
http://publication.pravo.gov.ru/Docu...01202006080023

----------


## buhkompas

,      ?       ...

----------

?    .

----------

-       ?

----------


## Mr.Estet

,    .
  ,       ,      .

       :    II ,     ,   (     )      .
  .

----------

!

----------

https://takiedela.ru/news/2020/06/09...sti-v-reestre/    .

----------

! -  -    ?

----------


## Mr.Estet

11  2020 . N 847 "   ,              ".

             :
*      ,               ,      ;
*     ,                 8  1  427    ;
*      (   () ),       ,            ,    , , ,    ( , ,   )    (  )          7  1  427    ;
*      ,  ,  ,      ,   ,        6  217    .

  ,  "          1  2020 ".
(http://nko.economy.gov.ru/Public/New...ls.html?id=103)

----------

-   !
https://economy.gov.ru/material/news...odderzhki.html

----------


## Mr.Estet

.

          11  2020 .  847 "   ,              ",      .

  ,   ,     , :
-  ,               . 7 . 1 . 427  ,    ,           ;
-   ,  ,        ,         3 . .,             0001  0002.

    ,      ,    ,   ,           .   !
      ,    (    ,     )     (   ,   0001  0002),  1  ,     .

----------

,

----------

